# Leitungslänge PROFINET (Kupfer)



## Markus (14 Juli 2011)

Die Leitungslänge ist bei PN ja wie beim klassichen Ethernet auf 100m begrenzt.

Bei Ethernet hat das ja mit den Sigallaufzeiten im Kollisionsfall zu tun - spezielle beim Sternförmigen Einsatz bzw. bei HUBs.

Das Kollisionsproblem habe ich doch aber mit Switchen nicht mehr?
Wenn ich eine Liniestructur mit z.B. vielen ET200S mit PN aufbaue, dann sollten doch auch längere Leitungen kein Problem darstellen?
Abgesehen von physikalsichen Grenzen wie Kapazität und Widerstand die irgendwann eine Rolle spielen...

Kann mir das mal einer genauer erklären ob diese Grenze in "heutigen" Netzwerkstrukturen wirklich noch so exisiert, oder ob das nur noch eine Sache der normativen Spezifikation zwecks "abwärtskompatibilität" zu HUBs ist?

Danke!


----------



## Paule (14 Juli 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> Die Leitungslänge ist bei PN ja wie beim klassichen Ethernet auf 100m begrenzt.
> 
> Bei Ethernet hat das ja mit den Sigallaufzeiten im Kollisionsfall zu tun - spezielle beim Sternförmigen Einsatz bzw. bei HUBs.


Eher nicht, denn wenn ich nach 80m einen Switch dazwischen hänge kann ich die Leitung damit verlängern, also auf ca. 180m.
Bei 100 MB/s sollte es doch für ein Signal egal sein ob die Leitung 100 m oder 200 m hat.



Markus schrieb:


> Abgesehen von physikalsichen Grenzen wie Kapazität und Widerstand die irgendwann eine Rolle spielen...


Ich würde sagen das ist der Hauptgrund.
Und noch mal das Beispiel mit dem Switch in der Leitung, der wirkt da wie ein Verstärker.


----------



## bugatti66 (15 Juli 2011)

Ethernet benutzt Manchester Coding, jetzt wird das ganze noch ein bisschen schwieriger in der Betrachtung.
Aber auf jeden Fall kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass bei einer Datenrate von 100MBps nur Frequenzen bis 100MHz auftreten. NEIN die Frequenzen können wesentlich höher sein. Betrachtungen über Signallaufzeiten und Reflexionen auf Leitungen müssen für die Frequenzen gemacht werden, die man braucht, um die Bits noch klar zu erkennen. (Ich glaube es sind über 500MHz). Wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich das mit den 200m ohne Repeater nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Markus (15 Juli 2011)

@paule
danke für die antwort, aber ich behaubt du hast es noch weniger verstanden als ich... 





bugatti66 schrieb:


> Ethernet benutzt Manchester Coding, jetzt wird das ganze noch ein bisschen schwieriger in der Betrachtung.
> Aber auf jeden Fall kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass bei einer Datenrate von 100MBps nur Frequenzen bis 100MHz auftreten. NEIN die Frequenzen können wesentlich höher sein. Betrachtungen über Signallaufzeiten und Reflexionen auf Leitungen müssen für die Frequenzen gemacht werden, die man braucht, um die Bits noch klar zu erkennen. (Ich glaube es sind über 500MHz). Wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich das mit den 200m ohne Repeater nicht ausprobieren.


 
das wiederum habe ich nicht ganz begriffen.
kann es überhaupt reflexionen geben wenn nur zwei teilnehmer im netz sind?


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Juli 2011)

für all die planlosen hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrier_Sense_Multiple_Access/Collision_Detection
bzw. unter 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet#CSMA.2FCD-Algorithmus

Dürfte bei Full-Duplex zwar erst mal nichts ausmachen, ich traue aber der ganzen Auto-Sensing und Co Geschichten nicht über den Weg

Wie Du schon schreibt sind Kabelwiderstand und Kapazität auch nicht unter den Tisch zu kehren.


----------



## SoftMachine (15 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier gib´s auch noch was:

Für eine Übertragungsrate mit 100 Mbit/s sind eine maximale Segmentlänge von 100 m sowie vier Repeater erlaubt. Damit können zwei Stationen bis zu einer Distanz von 500 m direkt verbunden werden
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet#Kabell.C3.A4ngen

Beim Switched Ethernet ist die mögliche Netzausdehnung *theoretisch unbegrenzt*, siehe hier:
https://b2b.harting.com/Webhelp/DEt...tEthernet_mit_Switching_Switched_Ethernet.htm

Grüsse


----------



## Markus (15 Juli 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Beim Switched Ethernet ist die mögliche Netzausdehnung *theoretisch unbegrenzt*, siehe hier:
> https://b2b.harting.com/Webhelp/DEt...tEthernet_mit_Switching_Switched_Ethernet.htm
> 
> Grüsse


 
genau dass meine ich!
also gibt es bei "swiched ethernet" keine kollisons bzw. timing probleme mehr, egal wie lange die leitung ist.

es ist dort lediglich ein problem mit widerstand bzw. kapazität?



> Beim Switched Ethernet ist die mögliche Netzausdehnung theoretisch unbegrenzt. Die maximale Leitungslänge zwischen einer Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindung wird lediglich durch die physikalischen Übertragungseigenschaften bestimmt und beträgt laut Spezifikation 100 m. In der Praxis beeinflussen die eingesetzten Steckverbinder und Leitungen entscheidend die tatsächlich mögliche Leitungslänge.


 

wie kommt man auf die 100m spezifikation?
ich habe gelesen dass 100m PN mit 4 steckverbindungen die spezie sicher erfüllt. eine steckverbinder verhält sich wie 7,5m leitung.
somit sollte 115m mit 2 steckern kein thema sein, und ich bin mir sicher das 150 auch noch funktionieren...

ich will hier keine experimente ausserhlab der spezifikation machen, aber ich würde den grund der begrenzung verstehen...

hat jemand erfahrungen mit kupferstrecken >100m bei geswitchten netzwerken?


----------



## PN/DP (15 Juli 2011)

Auch wenn theoretisch Leitungslängen > 100m möglich sind, würde ich in industriellen Umgebungen die spezifizierten 100m einhalten.
In der Fabrik, wo ich gerade sehr viel umbaue und die ganzen unprofessionellen "Basteleien" entferne, habe ich auch einen PC vorgefunden, der über ein 170m Cat.5-Kabel mit einem 100MBit-Switchport verbunden war. Die Netzwerkverbindung funktionierte zwar ohne irgendwelche Fehleranzeigen des PC-Windows, doch in der Port-Diagnose des managed Switch waren sehr viele Paket-Wiederholungen und mehrere Umschaltungen 100Mbit<->10MBit pro Minute zu sehen.

Harald


----------



## centipede (16 Juli 2011)

> ich habe gelesen dass 100m PN mit 4 steckverbindungen die spezie sicher  erfüllt. eine steckverbinder verhält sich wie 7,5m leitung.
> somit sollte 115m mit 2 steckern kein thema sein, und ich bin mir sicher das 150 auch noch funktionieren...


Was hier noch nicht zur Sprache kam ist die Nebensprechdämpfung, d.h. die Beeinflussung der Signalleitungen untereinander, bzw. durch andere Komm.leitungen.
Insbesondere Steckverbindungen und zu lange Leitungen verschlechtern die Werte enorm.
Ich muss öfters Profinetleitungen zur Inbetriebnahme durchmessen, dabei verwende ich das DTX1800 von Fluke.
Es ist so, dass PN Leitungen mit zwei Hartingsteckern (wegen Schleppleitung) so gerade noch die Spez. einhalten, bei einem dritten Stecker-/Kupplungspaar geht hier der Wert für das Nebensprechen in die Knie.
Die Leitungsdämpfung ist hier nicht das Problem.
Die Nebensprechdämpfung ist das weitaus größere.

mfg

Centi


----------

